# Is there a July group???



## Crazywaiter

Anyone else just find out and due in July? My due date is 4th of July! I got my first faint line at 9dpo and just today I'm 14 dpo. I've been spotting here and there all week but tests consistently getting darker so I'm going with the flow and staying positive! I really can't quite believe it, I didn't think we had a chance this month. We'd last bd'd on a Tuesday and my OPK was pos on Friday and Saturday while my DH was out of town. Then with the spotting I thought for sure this wasn't going to last since I'm coming off 2 losses, but I'm hopeful! Who wants to hang out and keep each other company during these early days??? :flower:


----------



## nickielg

I'm not 100% certain yet, but really hoping, that I am pregnant. I haven't had af since July, so I'm not certain when I would be due, but most likely it seems like July. 

I had some spotting while on vacation from the 7th-8th of this month. Thought maybe it was IB. But getting very very faint results on my tests. So I'm thinking it might have been ovulation spotting & DH & I DTD a lot since we were on vacation.

So hopefully I will some good news in the coming days!


----------



## Crazywaiter

Good luck!! :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi! 
Can I join you? I just found out I'm pregnant and due around July 14. I am 11dpo and got a pos test at 9dpo. I'm going to test tomorrow and see if the line gets any darker.
I had a mc before my son (who is now 2 yo) and a cp just 4 weeks ago! So I'm hoping this one is sticky. 
Good luck to you!


----------



## Keyval

Hi I should be due July 14th going by my last af I don't know when I ovulated :) I'm so nervous and reply hope this one sticks . I have a 2 year old but my first pregnancy ended in early miscarriage at 6-7 weeks


----------



## alternatedi

I'd love to join!

I'm cautiously due July 10. I had a mc at 7 weeks in Jan and another at nearly 11 weeks in June. I'm praying that this baby is my take-home baby!


----------



## Exoticworm

I am also due in July, around the 21st. I have had two losses, both really early. I am so hopeful that I will get a baby out of this one but then I get really scared of being optimistic.


----------



## Chilli

Hi there. I'd like to join. I'm due on the 31st!!!! So very early days of an unplanned pg.i have 2 beautiful daughters but have lost 4 along the way so very hesitant to get too excited and tell people. Would be nice to share the journey. 
Congrats all on your BFP and I hope we're all exhausted from all the nappy changes and sleepless nights in July;-)


----------



## babytots

Hi cautiously joining you ladies. Got my bfp today and due at the end of July. Congrats to you all and I hope we all have sticky babies growing in our tummies. 

Feeling very nervous and not quite believing it at the moment. Want to try and enjoy this pregnancy as much as I can but I have a feeling once I reach the stages I was with my angels especially my most recent loss I shall be a nervous wreck. x


----------



## Chilli

Baby tots, do you remember me? We used to chat a bit during my last pg. Was it in team Angels?


----------



## TresDulce30

Hi all! May I join? I am due around July 22.

I tested Saturday night after I looked at FertiityFriend and realized I was 2-4 days late. DH and I weren't actively trying this past cycle. I felt ovulation cramping (or at least I think that's what it was) when DH was out of town, so I wrote off this past cycle. We didn't BD a lot either due to our schedules. So needless to say the BFB was a complete surprise!!

We are so happy, but being cautious and not telling anyone until we think Christmas. I'll be about 10 wks by then. We plan on asking the doctor first and seeing what she says. When do you all have your first appointment? I had an appt. for a pap but just left a voicemail explaining I'm pregnant. The receptionist just called back but I missed the call. Gotta call back and reschedule! Hoping it's sooner rather than later!


----------



## alternatedi

Welcome, TresDulces!

I'm 6.5 weeks today and terrified. Ultrasound is Friday and I am praying praying praying for a strong baby with a strong heartbeat.

I've also been struggling with feeling like I haven't celebrated this pregnancy enough - I'm just so afraid that as soon as I relax, everything will fall apart. My last loss was late in the first trimester so there are still 4 weeks till I pass that point.

Everyday is a symptom comparison: was I sick enough? Did I pee enough? Is my chest tender enough? I miss the innocent joy of pregnancy before these losses.


----------



## dan-o

Another July PAL here! Hi :hi:
22nd for me approx! xx


----------



## Bumblebee24

Just want to say a massive congratulations ladies. I found out this time last year that I too where expecting our rainbow to arrive end of a July 2014 & here we are a year later with our beautiful daughter who's know 4 month old. Heres to the most exciting & emotional journey you'll go on. Keep strong ladies you'll have good & bad days all the way through I know I've been there, had so many scans in the beginning due to bleeding etc but all came good in the end. 

For those of you where this will be your first baby honestly enjoy the alone time with your partners :hugs: & enjoy your sleep :sleep:, as when your little rainbow arrives you honest won't know what's hit you :wacko: they are hard work, I found the first 4-6 weeks where the hardest. But that first smile & giggle will be so worth all that hard work & not getting much in return. All the best ladies & keep positive :kiss:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Congratulations ladies, may I join you? Just got my bfp a few days ago. Due around end of July, 29th I think. Still in shock I think too, lol. Want to get excited but I have had 2 losses with pregnancies that started around this time of year so feeling very nervous about it all right now. 
We are keeping quiet about it due to previous early losses and because my oldest is expecting at the start of march. She will not be a happy bunny. She was unimpressed enough when I had my youngest and didn't know about the last loss we had. I want to keep it quiet for as long as possible to save the stress as she is also still living at home. Wish me luck!


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies!

I had my first ultrasound this morning and my baby was there, heart beating strongly at 129 bpm. After two losses this year, could this really be my take-home baby? I'm over the damn moon and soo proud of him! <3


----------



## mumatmadhouse

So pleased for you, that's great news x


----------



## Pinkee

So are We starting a July group? I'm July 30th. 
Being very cautious, got my betas done Friday. And will know them Monday. Then set an official appt


----------



## Chilli

Well it's over for me. Good luck to you all. My blessing for a hh 9 months


----------



## mumatmadhouse

So so sorry to hear that Chilli. Lots of hugs to you, thoughts are with you. thsnk you for the blessings xx


----------



## KozmikKitten

Really sorry to hear that Chilli. Good luck to you!


----------



## alternatedi

Chilli, I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs.


----------



## fluffet521

Good morning, ladies! :hi: I'd like to join your July group!

First of all, let me say Chilli, I am so so sorry for your loss. Sending lots of love and hugs your way, hun. :hugs:

I got a very faint BFP on November 7 at 13 DPO. I continued to test for 12 days straight just to see the line get darker as I couldn't believe it! I had a MMC in June, so DH and I waited the 3 months my OB recommended and started trying again in September. We used SMEP in October and voila! I got pregnant again! I am beyond thrilled but also very nervous I'll get to my first appointment only to see my baby has stopped growing again. :( My appointment is December 8th and I really, really, REALLY want to hear a heartbeat (we never heard one with our angel). I just want to enjoy my pregnancy but feel I'm jaded from my first loss. It's like I've subconciously built a wall that isn't allowing me to get too excited and to continue being hesitant. I guess a part of me thinks if I jump in headfirst again, I'll hurt more if I have another loss. But it will hurt anyway, so I should just try to relax and enjoy it! Easier said than done. :| At least I passed the point of where my baby stopped growing, which was around 6 weeks. But I'm still so nervous it just won't work out again. Maybe it's a healthy fear? alternatedi, you said it best - I miss the innocent joy of pregnancy before experiencing a loss. :(

Anyway, I am due July 17 based on LMP or July 18 based on date of O. We'll see what they say at my first appointment.

Congratulations to you all! I'm looking forward to taking this journey together! <3


----------



## mumatmadhouse

I am currently caught up in that fear too. I did feel slightly sick today so I do feel a bit happier. Lol, the strange things you say when PAL xx


----------



## fluffet521

mumatmadhouse said:


> Lol, the strange things you say when PAL xx

Isn't that the truth!?!? At no other time in our lives would we be excited about not feeling well! :haha: But I'm glad you're feeling better about the symptoms, hun. xx


----------



## babytots

So sorry for your loss Chilli have written a post on your profile page. :hugs:

How is everyone doing? I've been struck down with a cold so not been online much. Anyone have any symptoms yet? Only slight nausea for me which comes and goes makes me worry as my last pregnancy was the same and I lost the baby. My pregnancies before that I was always sick as a dog. Keep trying to think positive in that maybe its just that my body copes better with the hormones now I'm older. Doesn't really help though. 

Had my bloods taken a couple of days ago but the doctor didn't book me in for repeat tests so have no idea if my levels are rising properly. Hopefully can try and get booked in with the nurse to have more taken without having to go through the doctor again. (she wrote under my test results no further action needed). WTF?She knows my history and when you have been through several losses knowing the levels are rising will provide me with a bit of reassurance. Stupid doctors. Roll on 6 weeks when I go to the epu hopefully they will do a better job of supporting me. x


----------



## fluffet521

Babytots, I've heard that not all pregnancies are the same. So even though you were really sick with your previous pregnancies and not so much with your last lost pregnancy, I think you'll be fine. Maybe you're right about your body handling the hormones better now that you're older! Even though it doesn't seem to help, keep trying to think positively. <3 Can you request more blood be taken? Seems the nurse would've known better than to put no further action needed when she has your history right there in front of her! I'm sorry, sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## alternatedi

Hi again!

So I started spotting again last night (brown yesterday and pink today) - argh!

Luckily I had an appointment with my midwife this morning and as soon as she heard I was spotting, she led me toward the ultrasound room. Baby was there, measuring ahead with a strong heartbeat. I just wish this spotting would go away and that the universe would cut me a break!


----------



## Pinkee

alternatedi said:


> I've also been struggling with feeling like I haven't celebrated this pregnancy enough - I'm just so afraid that as soon as I relax, everything will fall apart. My last loss was late in the first trimester so there are still 4 weeks till I pass that point.
> 
> Everyday is a symptom comparison: was I sick enough? Did I pee enough? Is my chest tender enough? I miss the innocent joy of pregnancy before these losses.

I am there. I feel your feels! It's awful.


----------



## sportysgirl

:hi: Can I join?

I am due 22nd July.


----------



## fluffet521

So excited for all of us! :wohoo:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

So, how are you all feeling? 
I am still waiting for the morning sickness to kivk in. Had a couple of days but nothing like I would have liked. I have even forgotten occasionally as I just don't feel pregnant yet. Trying not to get paranoid about it. No sore boobs but that could be because I am still breastfeeding. 
Anyone want to share symptoms? Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Tasha

Can I join you girls?


----------



## fluffet521

Hi, Tasha! :hi: Welcome!

mum, I've heard that some pregnancies don't have many symptoms. Maybe you're having a boy! I don't know if what they say is true about girls making you have more symptoms than boys, but if so, I am definitely having a girl. Name a symptom and I most likely have it. I am so nauseous all the time, only the degree of nauseousness changes. My boobs hurt and my nipples are super sensitive, I'm constantly thirsty and pee all the time, have an empty feeling in my stomach even after eating, gas and going poo more often than I used to, have headaches, some mild cramps every so often and I'm always tired. However, I gladly accept all of it after losing my first as it means I am pregnant again! :thumbup:

Anyone else care to share their symptoms?


----------



## alternatedi

Hi mum!

My nausea comes and goes - today it's here full force but tomorrow I might feel perfect.

My symptoms are: fatigue, nausea, food aversions, sore up top (although it's decreasing in week 8), frequent urination, hip pain, and a heavy feeling in my tummy even without having gained weight or bloating. 

Every time I feel sick, it brings a smile to my face. I'm hopeful that this baby is in it for the long haul!

Tasha, welcome! I read your story in another thread somehow and am so so happy for you! :)


----------



## Tasha

Thank you, both of you.

I don't have symptoms really. Think that's my steroids though x


----------



## monro84

Hi Ladies 
I am due 31st of July w/ #2. My son was my 6th pregnancy. We started trying for #2 in Oct and in Nov I got my bfp and so far it looks like it is sticking. My son was born July 23 2013 but was due on the 27 or 28th. I am 5 wks 5 days so far.


----------



## fluffet521

mum, any morning sickness yet? If not, enjoy while you don't have it, hun!

alternated, I know the same smile you're talking about because I wear it every day! Before we know it, the nausea will be a thing of the past and we'll be on to things like being kicked in the ribs, short of breath, etc.! I love your positivity! <3

Hi, monro! :wave: Congrats and welcome!


----------



## monro84

So I am a little nervous cause wed evening the nausous feeling started going away and yesterday when I woke up I was not hungry or nausous and all day really. I had a slight feeling but nothing like I have been feeling. Today I woke up and still nothing. Last time this happened it was my 4th pregnancy and it started out as triplet and about 6 wks 2 days I passed something and then went to dr same day and he found a hr it was low like 98 so to come back in a week. Two days later my symptoms disappared nausa and boobs did not hurt and then that next week they said the baby died 2 days after my last untrasound so that was the day I lost my symptoms. With my son at exactly 8 wks I got a dopplar and was able to find the hb that day (I was getting worried cause my symptoms went away then too). I tried last night for the heck of it since I know there was no way I was going to hear it this early. However i will still probably try till I at least hear the placenta. I have an ultrasound at 7 wks 4 days on the 16th but omg there is nothing you can use to track it till then and with out the nausa I am starting to get worried:cry:. The only thing I can feel good about are that my boobs are still sore but not as bad as they were:nope:.


----------



## fluffet521

Awwww, Monro, I totally understand you being nervous about your decreasing symptoms. Can you call your doctor's office and see if they can and will get you in? Even if you could just speak to a nurse and tell them what's going on and get some advice, that might make you feel better. Maybe you're just getting lucky and your symptoms are going away sooner and you won't have to suffer the entire 1st trimester! I'm sending lots of love and hugs your way, hun! <3 :hugs: <3

P.S. What does the placenta sound like? I would love to get a doppler but I'm afraid it would terrify me if I couldn't find a heartbeat after hearing one!


----------



## monro84

Fluffet-- thank you!! I called the nurse and she made an appointment for an ultrasound this afternoon. I went in and was so nervous. They found a yolk sac and baby measuring 6 wks with a he of 118!!! I think I can hopefully relax till the 16th when I get another ultrasound at 7 weeks 4 days. On the doppler it depends. I was able to find the hub every day I used it but sometime it took 5 min or 2 hrs. It saved me from so many ultrasounds. However if the placenta is in front of baby it will take longer to hear the hb. The placenta makes a wooshing sound. If u do get one I have a sonoline b with 3 mhz probe. It was my stress savor and only paid 56 for it.

It this is the nausea that I will have I can definitely handle this :winkwink:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Monro- I am si glad your mind has been put at ease. It's such a worrying time. I had a loss of symptoms with one of my losses too so I understand how scary it is. Glad everything is ok with you.

Fluffet- I am pleased to report morning sickness this morning. Felt really rough and I am soooo happy, lol. I think if I can get up before kids I can hide it, here's hoping.


----------



## Pinkee

I got nearly no symptoms. My boobs were sore but not so much. I don't even urinate often. I was so worried I took a frer again. Only twenty min hold lines came out dark.

I cannot wait to have an appt!


----------



## fluffet521

monro, I'm so glad to hear the good news! :happydance: I know you're relieved, too!

mum, I'm also glad to hear you're feeling the morning sickness now. But only because that's what you want! :winkwink: It is comforting in a strange way, I know.

Pinkee, have you scheduled an appointment? When is it? I'm excited for you!


----------



## fluffet521

AFM, I had my first appointment today! "Peanut" is right on track with my LMP, 8 weeks + 3 days, so July 17th is my EDD. Heart rate of 172. The ultrasound tech said the "hole" in Peanut's head is perfectly normal, that's where the brain is developing and will continue to grow. I'm over the moon and already so in love! <3
 



Attached Files:







Peanut 1.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 4









Peanut 4.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sportysgirl

fluffet521 said:


> AFM, I had my first appointment today! "Peanut" is right on track with my LMP, 8 weeks + 3 days, so July 17th is my EDD. Heart rate of 172. The ultrasound tech said the "hole" in Peanut's head is perfectly normal, that's where the brain is developing and will continue to grow. I'm over the moon and already so in love! <3

Gorgeous photos! Bet you are on :cloud9:


----------



## fluffet521

Thank you, sportys! I am, I really am! <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Great pics! So happy for you fluffet! Xx


----------



## Pinkee

Today. In three hours. I'm Sure I won't get a scan but I have been such a nervous wreck. I hope they magically put my kind at ease.


----------



## fluffet521

Good luck, Pinkee! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Pinkee

It was a bunch of papers and questions. Which I was really happy I got to express how stressed I have been to a live person , and I requested labs. She asked the doctor and it was granted. 
Hopefully the results are in before Friday.


----------



## fluffet521

That's great news, Pinkee. Are you feeling a little better at least having talked to someone? :hugs:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Well, went to the doctors today. Don't know why we even bother with a gp. Should change it so we just self refer for midwife. If I am honest I was hoping for a early dating scan. I dud tell a little white lie and say I wasn't sure of my lmp, just that it was October. She wasn't remotely concerned just referred to midwife. I'm not surprised though, she said last year that I was probably starting early menopause as my periods went hay wire for a few months. Oh well, just wait and see I guess. Been having some pain in my left side this afternoon but trying not to worry about it too much . Hope everyone is well. Its great that you're getting bloods done Pinkee xx


----------



## fluffet521

Well, mum, I'm glad you went to the doctor but I'm sorry the results from your visit didn't turn out like you would've hoped. So they didn't give you an early scan? Good for you staying positive about the pain in your side. As long as you're not bleeding, you should be fine. It seems like there are so many different pains and twinges and aches and cramps in my belly now that I'm pregnant. My doc said it's probably from my uterus stretching and growing to accommodate Peanut. :) Yours probably is too, hun. :hugs:


----------



## Pinkee

Why did I think of that? I totally could have got a scan then if I told them I had no idea when my lmp was.


Afm.... labs are in! They called me right away to say my hcg was "an inappropriate number" and they want a scan tomorrow. I freaked. The nurse who called me didn't expect that or even have my results to tell me. I had to poke and prod different departments to get it.
32,178. Why is this inappropriate? What? They have me dated later by my lmp( 7w2d ), but my o date was 3-4 days after a normal o date so I calculate 6w6d.


----------



## sportysgirl

Pinkee thats strange, thats in normal range for 6 weeks. At least you get an early scan!


----------



## mumatmadhouse

That is odd Pinkee. As far as I know the range is quite large and that is within range easily. The early scan will be a bonus, I would try not to worry. I thought I would have been sent for a scan but gp very unsympathetic. Just gonna have to sit tight I guess. 

Fluffet, thanks. Pain has gone thankfully now aand no other problems so all good here ;) I think I freaked out a bit because I had a horrible dream last night that I was having another miscarriage. Was scared to go to the loo when I woke up :( I really hate the vivid dreams you get when pregnant. I think you are right about the stretching.


----------



## Pinkee

Most relaxed I've been throughout the whole pregnancy.

Measured only 1 day earlier than I thought, HB 126
 



Attached Files:







20141211_181547.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## fluffet521

YAAAAAAAY, PINKEE!!! Congrats on the awesome scan, my dear! I love that sweet little pic! <3


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Yay Pinkee! That's just fantastic. So happy for you. Bet you can't stop looking at the pic ;) xx


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Hey ladies, hope everyone is well xx

I am having a bit of a freak out. Had some pinkish cm last night before bed. Nothing since thankfully but i am a bit stressed about it. Think I might have to try and book a private scan next week to ease my mind. Been having a pinching pain behind my pelvic bone. Oh the joys of PAL! 
Please send me all your positive vibes xx


----------



## Tasha

Yay pinkee. Beautiful.

Mumto, before you pay for a scan it might be worth seeing if you can self refer to the epu. I saw you're in Sussex but not sure where so here are a list and what they require (like St Leonard's and the royal are both self referral). https://www.earlypregnancy.org.uk/findus2.asp?region=South East

I had a good scan on Friday and I'm ten weeks today!


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Tasha- thanks so much for the link.i never knew you could self refer. Conquest is nearest to me as we're near Etchingham. I will give them a call in the morning. Thanks again xx
so pleased your scan went well too xx


----------



## sil

Hi ladies, mind if I join here? I didn't even realize there was a pregnancy after loss forum until today. I've been going between TTC after a loss and pregnancy first trimester. I'm currently 7w5d with my rainbow baby due July 29th (calculated from ovulation). I have my first ultrasound tomorrow and am nervous for it


----------



## fluffet521

Mum - Sending thoughts, prayers AND positive vibes your way. :hugs: You and baby will be fine. I had some reddish/pinkish brown spotting a couple Saturdays ago and went to the hospital emergency room. They said it was from a subchorionic hematoma, but it was small and shouldn't be anything to worry about. Maybe it's the same for you. I haven't had any spotting since, either. As long as it's not gushing out, I think it's OK. But I would definitely self refer like Tasha suggested.

Tasha - Congrats on your great scan and appointment! YAY!!! :hugs:

sil - Hello and welcome! :hi: I completely understand you being nervous about tomorrow's scan, but once you see your sweet little baby, it will calm your nerves right down. Good luck and let us know how it goes! :hugs:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Fluffet- thanks hun. I haven't had any thing else thankfully and the pains have eased off. Think I am so worried because of mmc. My body seems to hold on to them and the thought that the baby could already be gone is killing me tbh. Just praying all will be ok. Still not feeling as sick as I think I should and thats freaking me out because that's what happened with the last mmc. Both of my mmc's were in December too. I am trying to stay positive though with the fact that there is no more discharge or pain. Fingers crossed. So glad your spotting was nothing sinister xx

sil- welcome! Congratulations on your pregnancy. As you can see we understand your worries hun xx Wishing you the very best for your scan and look forward to seeing the pics xxx

Well, I rang epu and they have booked me a scan for Wednesday at 3pm. With no more discharge or pain I am hopeful all will be well. Please keep everything crossed for me ladies xxx
I hope everyone is feeling great and happy xx


----------



## fluffet521

No problem, mum - I've got everything crossed for you. I know EXACTLY what you mean about the baby already being gone and you not knowing. The thought is horrifying, but I'm sure everything will be just fine, hun. It definitely sounds promising since the discharge and pain have gone away. Once you go to your scan Wednesday and see your sweet little one, it will make you feel so much better. :hugs:


----------



## monro84

Pinkee-- your my bump buddy we are due the same day:flower: Those numbers seem fine to me. :shrug: Thats so great you were able to
get an early scan though so that will put your mind at ease :happydance:

fluffet--Awe look at your little peanut so cute :thumbup:

mum-- that's crazy the dr's thought it was early meno. :growlmad: I know how you feel that is why I got freaked out. I have had a BO and a mmc and during the mmc I lost my symptoms the day the baby passed. I freaked out cause I lost my symptoms for 3 days and had a emergency scan at 6 wks and that put my mind to ease when I heard the hb. Glad you were able to get in for a scan wed and no more hurting. I bled for a few hrs and spotted a few days around 4 1/2 wks with this one. If any bleeding I had always turned out bad with the others but so far so good with this one. Fx for your scan Wed. :hugs:


AFM-- i have a scan tomorrow. i am not nervous cause Fri I had to stay at home with my son he started throwing up thru night a few hrs. So better safe then sorry. I had been trying on the dopper to hear it since 6 wks but figuring to early. Well I had not tried for a few days and I thought what the heck. I found it in about 15 min. at exactly 7 wks. on and recoreded it and sent it to my dh he was amazed too. It was around 129 to 135 but would stay around 129 bpm. Then I got the stomach viruse my son had. I threw up twice however not sure if it was ms or the virse but it had my stomach tore up that kind when you can feel it start to gurgle and rumble and a few seconds later you better be on the tolite. I had a few sharp pains in my right side and I knew I was dehydrated cause I did not pee much and when i did it was really yellow. So I kinda got scared so I tried the doppler yesterday for about 30 and nothing not even a placenta woosh. I pushed down really hard and finally heard the placenta but it was a light sound and not very strong so I began to freak out again. i stopped for an hr and then tried again and finally heard the hb it was behind my loud hb maybe an autery the reason I could not hear and it went to 145 this time but staying around 135-6. So I am content once again and very nausous.:sick:


----------



## inthemoment

Hi! I'm due July 13th! I'm having a total terror day - I'm 10 weeks 2 days and this is the farthest I've gotten in 5 pregnancies. The last two were mmc's and the last one I discovered I'd mc'd at 10 weeks, a week after baby had died. So I walked around thinking it was still going strong for a week. Last night I had some pretty severe cramping and this morning things are just feeling "off" - suddenly I'm not constipated anymore, which of course is awesome, but it happened like this last time too. Last time there was also spotting though, so I'm trying to hang onto that. ANYway, I'm doing that insane obsessive body-scan thing, where you can't get your head out of constantly evaluating every sensation or lack of sensation imaginable and you slowly start to turn into a crack head. Bleurgh. Just had to vent. 
Anyone want to tell me comforting things about how cramps and sudden symptom disappearance is nothing to worry about? Pleeeeeze? :wacko:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Monro 84- thanks hun. It helps to know people understand, think I would go mad without b and b! It's nice to hear that your spotting came to nothing. The gp is a pain in the bum. She is one of those Dr's that asks you a question and when you answer she just looks at you blankly and doesn't say anything. It's more of a question and answer session than a consultation. Hope all went well with the scan xx

Inthemoment- welcome to our little corner! Sorry for your losses hun. We all undrstand the anxxiety and body scanning. Hopefully i will have encouraging reports for everyone later xx

AFM feeling excited and terrified. Hubby can drive me but can't come in with me as we have to take our 3 & 6 yr olds with us. Think its the thought of taking bad news alone that scares me, but hey it might not be bad news. Hey ho, just one of those things. Still pain free and no spotting so that's a good thing. Hope to have good news to share with you all later and maybe even a pic. Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## fluffet521

monro &#8211; Bless your heart! :hugs: Goodness, you have been going through a lot the past few days! So glad you found the hb again and are feeling content again. How&#8217;d your scan go yesterday?

inthemoment &#8211; Hi and welcome! :wave: I&#8217;m so sorry you had a horrible day yesterday! :hugs: And I&#8217;m so terribly sorry for your losses. Is there any chance you can get in with your doctor to talk about your loss of symptoms? Or at least speak to a nurse over the phone to try to calm your nerves? I honestly don&#8217;t think you have anything to worry about because you are nearing the end of the 1st trimester and one of my pregnancy books says some women start feeling better around week 9. I myself started freaking out a little at the end of last week because my nausea wasn&#8217;t as bad (prior to then, it was all day, every day, just different degrees of nausea), but then I read that and it made me feel better. And I totally understand what you said about discovering the mmc a week after the baby died. I had an mmc back in June and my baby died not long after my first scan (5 weeks, 5 days) but I didn&#8217;t know it until my next scan (8 weeks, 6 days). I had a D&C 2 days later. Carrying my baby around not knowing something had happened really affected me. So I totally understand where you&#8217;re coming from, hun. Love and hugs to you! :hugs:

mum &#8211; I can&#8217;t wait to hear your update! <3


----------



## mumatmadhouse

OMG! It's all fab! Everything is as it should be. Woohoo! Happy dance! The sonographer was amazingly kind and understanding. Couldn't believe it when she turned the screen around to show me and said " there's your xmas present". Best day ever. So I have just missed out on the symptoms a bit. Will post a pic xx


----------



## fluffet521

Yay, mum, yay!!!! I am so happy for you, honey!!! :wohoo: I knew you'd be just fine, but I also understand how you just can't make yourself 100% believe until you know for sure by seeing that sweet little one on the screen! <3


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Thanks Fluffet. I am seriously on cloud nine right now ;)

They think I am 8+2 or 8+3 which is a day or so ahead of what I thought so very happy.
 



Attached Files:







20141217_223302.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 6









20141217_223239.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## fluffet521

Oh mum, what beautiful pics! Your little one reminds me exactly of my Peanut! I was 8 + 3 at the time of my scan and they look like little twins! I am so thrilled for you! Congrats on a great appointment and scan! xoxo :hugs:


----------



## sil

Hi ladies, 
My scan on Tuesday went great! Heartbeat of 173 bpm, tiny little bean snuggled in there doing great. Measuring right on track.

However, naturally since then I've tried to use my doppler to hear that heart. I know it is still really early as I am only 8w1d, but I haven't been able to find it yet and my mind can't stop drifting to "what if I lost the baby in the past 2 days?" 

I know how silly it sounds, but I will feel so much better when I can actually find the heart on my doppler at home. When will the worrying slow down? :/ It's always so hard not to think the worst and I feel guilty for always feeling that way even though bean seems to be doing well


----------



## fluffet521

sil, that's wonderful news, congratulations! I am so happy for you! I think you're right about it being too early to hear baby's heartbeat, though. The doppler I'm looking at getting says you can expect to start hearing it around 10-12 weeks, so I'm sure that's all it is, hun. Trust me, I completely understand where you're coming from about wondering if you've lost the baby since your scan. I can't help but think that way myself. It's especially hard for those of us who have angel babies - you just never know when something might go wrong. BUT, you have to try not to let yourself think like that, my dear! Whatever is meant to be will be, so try to enjoy the info you were given at your scan, which was that your little bean is absolutely perfect! <3 Someone on another thread wrote how she missed the joys of being innocently pregnant before her first loss, and that really hit home for me. For us who've had losses especially, it's so hard not to worry constantly. But I don't think that worry will ever slow down, we just have to try to contain it. Anyway, my point is that you are not alone, I am right there with you and totally understand and empathize with your feelings! :hugs:


----------



## Pinkee

Hi ladies, I've been finally getting symptoms! Annnd then spotting started today.

And of course I fell apart.
I'm waiting to see my doctor now. I hope It's nothing, but with losses.....There's no relaxing is there?


----------



## sportysgirl

I hope all is ok Pinkee. Your right about the relaxing after losses it's hard. X x


----------



## Pinkee

Everything is totally fine. Still measuring up to date, heartbeat was 160 I believe, super great.


----------



## fluffet521

That's great, Pinkee! Did they tell you what caused the bleeding? I'm so glad to hear everything is fine with your bean! <3


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Fab news Pinkee! Xx


----------



## Pinkee

I feel good today, going to Call on my blood lab results too and want that new hcg #.

How's everyone feeling with the holidays around the corner?

Anyone planning on having a Christmas reveal?


----------



## fluffet521

Hi, ladies! I had a nice, long Christmas break with my family. It was wonderful! We did reveal to my extended family (aunts, uncles, cousins, grandmother), which was nice, but we didn't do it in a creative way, we just told them.

How was everyone's Christmases?

Pinkee, I'm glad to hear you're feeling well. Reading your post just reminded me that I need to go get my blood work done! My doctor gave me the order papers, but I just haven't had the chance with all the holiday stuff going on. So thanks for the reminder, dear! ;)


----------



## monro84

hello eveyone :wave: 

Sorry its has been a while. I took off a week over Christmas and only internet I have is on my phone and kinda hard to do posts on it. Hope eveyone had a good Christmas:xmas9:

inthemoment--How are you doing? I totally understand. I had a mmc where the baby passed 2 days after an US I had lost my symptoms on that day. However the day of the US they said the HB was kinda low. That was my 4th pregnancy. My 6th I had my son. Now on my 8th and so far so good but the worry never goes away. At 6 wks I got scared and called the nurse and she had me come in for a quick US. Could you call the dr and see if you could get an US? Maybe since this was more then a week ago you did. Hope everything turned out ok for you. :hugs:

fluffet521--Thank you!! Everything went great at my scan I was suppose to be 7 wks and 4 days at it and due on the 31st by my O date (I know exact date I O'd) but dr said my new EDD was the 29th kinda crazy cause my sons was the 28th (but I had caluclated the 27th). when is However he was born on the 23rd. The HB was 164 and in the US pic you can see the amniotic sac ( I will post a pic). 

Mum--so happy eveything went good at your scan:happydance:

Sil-- So happy your scan went great:happydance: It depends on so many factors with the doppler, like the position of the placenta, the type of doppler the position of baby. if your uterus is tilited etc. With my son I found him at 8 wks using the sonoline b 3mhz probe doppler and with this one I am using the same doppler with the US gel that came with it. I was able to find it at 7 wks it was very light but it was around 128-9. Now I found it after about 30 min to an hr of looking. I used a good amount of gel. And was pressing down really hard right above my pubic bone in the middle and kinda angling it in cause at that time the uterus is still under the pubic bone. Last time I posted I said I had freaked out alittle bit cause I tried to find it and could not not even the placentea but I tried again a few hrs later and found it. It was behind an autery so that was masking the HB. I am finding it easier to find the hb now as I don't have to press down as hard but it is still right under my pubic bone I just don't have to tilt it and I am able to find it about 1/2 inch to the left of the middle but still have to put the probe right abve my pubic bone. I your placenta is on the front of your uterus you won't be able to hear it till your in your 2nd tri I don't think. I am sure everything is still fine with your baby that was a nice strong hb. :hugs:

Pinkee--So glad eveything was good. maybe you had a small sub chronic bleed that was left over from implantation that was just working it self out. 

AFM--US went great hb of 164 and dr moved dat to the 29th but I am still going by the 31st (that is from O date). The US pic you can see amniotic sac (never had one that clear). I have been taking Zoferan I got a prescription from dr that day casuse I was about out of the leftover I had. I also told him that I have not been on the progesteron cause they wanted $300 for it. He gave me a prescription for oral progesterone he said some is better then none :shrug:. I had forgotten that zoferon makes me constipated so I took milk of mag lowest dose after a couple of days which kinda worked. Started taken Zoferan again and it started again so I took some milk of mag again Highest dose. OMG that worked for 3 days it was like I had a stomach virus all over again. I have been trying to limit taking the Zoferan now so only take it as needed. The main thing is if I let my stomach get empty I can start to feel the acid bubble up and that is what makes me nauses. That and most of the time I have a constant pressure in the back of my throat that makes me want to throw up ugh. I have been drinking sparking water which kinda helps but kinda doesn't cause it causes a pressure in my chest from the carbination I cannot win. :dohh: I did feel really good Sat like no nause whole day however it came that night lol. And tiredness has set in too.
 



Attached Files:







7 weeks 4 days.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies hope you are all keeping well. Haven't posted in a while so thought I'd pop my head in and and say hi. It's fab to see all of your scan pics such gorgeous teeny babies. I've had 2 scans now one at 7 weeks and one at 10 weeks and so far things are looking good. Next scan is on the 15th and I'm counting down the days til I see baby again.

Morning sickness is well and truly kicking my butt which is probably karma for me posting here early on in my pregnancy about having no sickness. I think I spoke too soon with that one. As rotten as I feel it's reassuring to know it means my body is doing it's job and the hormones are working. 

Slowly starting to feel less anxious and more excited but I don't think I will relax fully til I get past the stage I was with Jessica.

Have attached my 7 week scan pic below and my 10 week one is my current avator :) x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Hello ladies, 

It's great to hear everyone is doing well. Hope you all had a good Xmas. 
Fluffet- yay to telling the family! Makes it feel more real when you can finally share news I think xx

monro- sounds like you have a great set of symptoms but hope you are not suffering too much. Great news on the scan xx

babytots- lovely scan pics. Really pleased to hear that the ms kicked in for you as it's so reassuring but hope you aren't feeling too rough now. Glad to hear you are starting to feel less anxious now, it feels good to relax a little and enjoy it. I am starting to feel the same xx

afm- I have been really busy as my mum was in hospital all over Xmas :( she finally came home at the start of this week. She has COPD and things flared up. I am her carer and ws at the hospital every day. Been worried because of the stress of it all but fingers crossed all will be well at the scan today. I had my booking in with the midwife yesterday and she seems really nice. She said I could go and see her every time she is at my doctors if I want and she will find baby's heartbeat to listen to to reassure me. Bless her! I also found the courage to tell my oldest 2 children over Xmas! My son was cool with it and my pregnant daughter doesn't completely hate me, lol! Think it will just take her a while to get her head around it, which is to be expected really. Well, I better go and get sorted for the scan at 11am. Xxx

.


----------



## Pinkee

Had the Ms kick my butt too babytots. Oh It's not fun.

How you doing Monroe? Fluffet? Sil?


----------



## babytots

Thanks muma sorry to hear about your mum I hope she is doing better now? Hope your scan went well hun. 

Lol pinkee its horrible isn't it. Mine seems to have finally lifted just the odd bout of nausea now. x


----------



## fluffet521

Hi, ladies! It really is so good to see your beautiful scans! I'm glad to hear that everyone is starting to feel better. I'm still pretty tired and get frequent headaches, but the nausea is practically gone, and I'm thankful for that. We're all getting closer to the 2nd trimester, it's so exciting! As a matter of fact, I'm 14 weeks tomorrow! I'm in a bit of a rush, so I'm posting my pics from last week's appointment and then have to go. :hugs: Talk to you all soon!
 



Attached Files:







Peanut 1.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3









Peanut 2.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3









Peanut 3.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babytots

Aww lovely scan pics Fluffet. Glad to year your sickness is easing but boo to the tiredness and headaches.

My sickness is much better then it was tough have found the past couple of and it's getting worse again :( had my 12 week scan this week and baby was measuring spot on. Was so amazing to see him/her wriggle around. Made it all seem real too. Have added a pic below.

Hope everyone else is well x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 3


----------

